# I am not thinking!!!



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

How am I suppose to live??


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Please somebody help. I am lost 24/7


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

Do you mean you feel like your mind is blank?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes ((


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I feel completely out of it, no imagination, no inner monologue, nothing ((


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys, seriously, how am I suppose to live like this?


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

medication?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Tried many...


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

But it's like I don't know what I am doing 24/7... awful... I don't have myself!!!


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

Try to realize that this is only your feeling. You do have inner monologue and thoughts but anxiety prevents it to feel real. In the long run do what you are really interested in and that brings eventually the feeling of being more in control. I am sure you've heard these but they help me and many others when these feelings come.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

They are 24/7...


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes 24/7 but the feelings are same only for a longer period of time, sometimes they don't go away for a long time.


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

I have the same thing. I feel confused.. I don't know what I am doing 24/7.. My advice is try to have schedule to follow and do it everyday for example like going for a walk, making yourself breakfast, etc. I know u feel like u can't do anything because everything is so hard.. But In reality you can. I feel this way too but it's gotten better. I manage to even work feeling like this. I promise u in time it gets easier


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

Notice that you are thinking 
You just can't hear it. Youll get used to it


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

Fatoush said:


> Notice that you are thinking
> You just can't hear it. Youll get used to it


Not really.....


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I agree with Fatoush. If you weren't thinking, you wouldn't be typing anything. You just don't feel connected to many of the thoughts: depersonalization.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Well... whatever it is, it doesn´t feel right. And I can´t get used to that.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Please somebody help, I am constantly scared, 24/7, I dont have myself! Did I get completely crazy?? I don´t think!! This can´t happen to a human being... PLEASE HELP!


----------



## hurricane123 (Dec 15, 2015)

I wish I could help trust me, I know the feeling all too well. are you taking anything for your symptoms?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Right, the feeling is truly horrible. We weren't meant to be so detached from our own minds. Are you seeing a therapist for it?


----------

